
Letters to Uncle Steve: 12 Punchy Steve Jobs Email Replies - jaybol
http://www.ismashphone.com/2010/11/emails-to-uncle-steve-12-steve-jobs-email-replies.html
======
SZW
I love it. It communicates that he is ‘one of us’, that ‘he cares’ about his
consumers, that he values our opinions. Even if he only answers with ‘no’. He
is very busy, he doesn’t have time to write long answers. Does that mean he’s
better off not answering? No, people love him for dropping short emails. Well,
is that intentional, some sort of marketing strategy? That's probably part of
it, but not more - otherwise more CEOs would do it.

Great stuff.

